

Show HN: GitHub trash, Quickly remove your GitHub repo - kureikain
http://kureikain.github.io/git-trash/

======
kureikain
I had way too many fork Github repositories. Go through them and delete one by
one is painful.

So I created this to remove them in bunch. To make OAuth without a server, I
used Oauth.IO. It works great and make process smothly.

For front-end, I used ReactJS.

------
fiatjaf
I thought it was a command line utility, so you could run `git trash origin`
from inside a git repo and it would work.

